
Simple d3 visualizations of Playboy centerfold voting results NSFW - zappo2938
http://playboy-fm.herokuapp.com/chart
======
zappo2938
Warning: This page doesn't have nudity except for one of Marilyn Monroe's
breasts which didn't get cropped out but if you click on one of the other
pages there will be nude Playboy centerfolds.

It will work on mobile but wasn't optimized.

The code is here: [https://github.com/adam-s/playboy-
fm](https://github.com/adam-s/playboy-fm)

